# 9 week old kitten getting a bit bitey



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

My lovely kitten Jenny










She is getting a bit bitey but not a proper bite just play bites, but does it nearly every time I stroke her.

Is this normal or should I nip this behaviour in the bud? (No pun intended)

Thanks.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

It's probably normal for a kitten of that age. If she was still with her Mum then Mummy cat would be teaching her what's acceptable and what's not. So you're going to have to step up and play Mummy in this case I think.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Is she still with her mother?
If she is only 9 weeks old, she is really to young to be without her mum and litter mates. The biting is very natural kitten behaviour, which will be kept in check by the teachings of mother and litter mates. The kittens play and play-fight, honing hteir hunting skills, and they are being taught by mother and siblings not to use their claws or teeth over much in play-fighting. This is part of the necessary socialisation process during the 6 to 12 week age.


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

How do I tell her off? What should I do please?

It's my first cat.

Thanks.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

kittens do this. i had my kitten from 8wks, when jenny bites just say no in a low voice or ah ah and point your finger at her. thats what i did with button, hes 6mths now. they soon learn.
keep telling her too, my mum has a kitten and it bites and attacks all the time and is just not learning. 
my button is very good now, let her get used to your hands, so you will always be able to touch, stroke, and pick her up.
hope this helps,
by the way shes lovely.
michelle x


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

harrys_mum said:


> kittens do this. i had my kitten from 8wks, when jenny bites just say no in a low voice or ah ah and point your finger at her. thats what i did with button, hes 6mths now. they soon learn.
> keep telling her too, my mum has a kitten and it bites and attacks all the time and is just not learning.
> my button is very good now, let her get used to your hands, so you will always be able to touch, stroke, and pick her up.
> hope this helps,
> ...


Thankyou


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

This is a serious issue, but I think I can offer a solution
















SEND HER TO ME!!!!
She is adorable.
Hmm, now on a more serious note. Make sure yo are not encouraging her to bite you by playing with her with hands and waiving fingers. Instead use wands or toys on strings so she can hone her hunting and killing skills on inanimate objects. If she does bite you ever, simple freeze, don't drag the hand away as she will think you are engaging in play. Try and distract her at these times by offering her a toy instead of your hand.


----------



## katyn82 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Honey, firstly I've got to say what a beautiful kitten! She is very very cute. :001_tt1: I have a 4 month old tabby kitten which i had from 6 weeks (yes 6 weeks people, do not judge without knowing the circumstances) and yes it is completely normal behaviour however i will warn you the play biting will probably get worse and you will also find you'll soon be covered in scratches too (with play fighting) especially as her claws get longer and sharper.  The advice we got from a lot of other cat owners were things that i did not really agree with for example tapping him on the nose, frightening him with a loud noise and squirting him with water but i found the best way to reduce it is distraction! He has a long snake toy with a head that rattles (purchased in asda pet isle) and he absolutely loves it a few wiggles and he bites the snakes head instead.  The vets advice was to pick him up by the scruff of his neck and move him away as his mother would do and I have found this works but i pick him up and remove him and then firmly tell him no and when i reward his good behaviour with lots of praise, he has now distinguished the two tones of my voice. I wouldn't recommend pointing your finger at her though if she is anything like mine she will jump up and think your finger is for playtime. Always use toys to tease and not your hands/fingers as they end up thinking it's a play toy to bite. As a new kitten owner my advice would be keep them up to date with vaccinations, flea and worming treatments and get the vet to show you how to clip her claws, we were shown on 2 separate occasions and then felt confident enough to purchase our own pet clippers. It will really do you a favour with furniture and they get caught in everything when playing. You can do this right up until she goes outside as she will need them for climbing and possibly to fight off enemies in her outdoor life. Hope this helps! x


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> This is a serious issue, but I think I can offer a solution
> 
> SEND HER TO ME!!!!
> She is adorable.


She is indeed so here's some more cute pic's


----------



## katyn82 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ha my kitten does the slipper thing too, he loves it! Good luck with everything, i'm sure you'll do a great job!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

she's just beautiful! Sorry no advice for you really (wouldnt be right to give you advice when my rumble is still a bitey cat at 8months old). But just to let you know its perfectly normal for a cat that age and most of them will outgrow it so long as you never encourage it.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

i would get a playmate if possible - they learn from each other & play too, much less trouble.

to discourage biting i did high pitched 'ow' copied from what my two did if the other was too rough. they would stop & give an apology lick


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

The picture in the shoe in just amazingly cute.

Like others have said a very clear no, they'll learn eventually. Make sure you stick with it though. Max was a bitey cat for ages, he's fine with me now because he get's told off, but he still bites Mum. She says a rather pathetic no and then immediately strokes him again because he looks cute.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

iv got this with my 12week old kitten and iv found just moving him away from me 
is enough for him and he then comes back up acting all sweet and wanting love which he gets until he pushes his luck he then gets put back onto the floor, but i am trying to find another kitten around his age with no luck, your kitten is sooo cute


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jenny is adorable :001_tt1: Lovely pics 

I never play with Seb with my hands, he likes tummy rubs and sometimes he will bite me, when he does I give out an eeeekk sound and he'll stop and give me a shocked look or I will distract him with toys.


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, thanks for replies, she doesn't seem to be getting any worse and she never properly bites just mouth action.

I have tried the ouch and a spray bottle, the latter works better. I just spray it near her and the sound really put's her off biting.

I suppose she is only a bairn so not to worry too much really.

A couple of people have recommended getting a 2nd kitten to keep her company but while this is probably best for the cat I admit, I really don't want twice the litter tray, twice the bills and twice the allergy (mild as it may be)

And I also only have a small house.

Thanks again, and I'm really happy I found Jenny as she has the most cute face and features of any kitten I saw. And she was an only kitten too which I thought may have made her a bit more independent and hardy But then maybe I'm just biased :001_tt1:


----------

